# Strymon Lex



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got one in the mail a couple of days ago. I never really thought about using a Leslie type pedal till I watched and listened to a few of the vids/sound clips on the Strymon site - then I was absolutely hooked. Particularly the thick overdriven sound was what really got me.....

The pedal as far as I can tell is superb, but I can't really say I have ever played through a leslie. Regardless of whether or not it accurately reproduces rotating speaker, its just a great sounding pedal that is very musical. Strangely I just love listening to the speaker slow down and speed up - for some odd reason that really appeals to me :0) 

Anyways if you are thinking of getting a leslie type pedal I would definitely keep this on high on the list. I quite like Strymon in their approach to the designs of their pedals (I am an old EE guy!).

I am now pining for the FEA photon fuzz (another well thought out pedal and smart designers).....damn pedals! haha....


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Sweet, now that you are over the honeymoon stage, sell it to me, lol


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I tried a number of Leslie pedals including the HK Roto. I sold them all except the Lexx. It was the best sounding to my ears and I loved how the ramping times were adjustable.


----------

